# Any tips for a new-ish kitten owner? Luna is misbehaving a lot



## Oblivia (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi all,

I adopted Luna only last Saturday. She WAS feral ( I say was as she now purrs, plays and loves cuddles). The thing is, I've not had a good night's sleep since I got her. I try to keep her active during the day but she'll usually hide somewhere I can't reach her and go to sleep. I'm so exhausted because of it. She jumps on me at ridiculous hours or is demanding fuss. On top of this, even though she has toys, she spends lots of time trying to attact stuff that most certainly not for playing with. I use a firm voice and say 'No' but she'll just carry on doing it. She also bites me when I'm stroking her without giving any indication that she's not happy, in fact, she purrs. I'm guessing this is just normal kitten behaviour? I've had 2 other kittens in the past and they were little angels. I'm starting to feel like it's my fault that she's acting like this. Any tips for me?

Thanks in advance,

Lou


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

All sounds pretty normal kitten behaviour to me.How old is Luna.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

sounds completely normal for a single kitten, basically YOU are her playmate as she doesn't have any other kittens to play with, she doesn't sound like a feral kitten though, how old is she and where did you get her from?


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Congratulations on your adoption!
Luna seems behaving according to the normality or at least the same that my Ari did and still does sometimes.

Let me check in my bag of tricks what I can offer you...
 for the hiding, get her a hiding place that YOU choose. For example, a box or basket that she can see you but you can't clearly see her, so she feels safe. Put a blanket of a cushion so she feels comfy and do not disturb her when she's there. Make her believe that that's her private place. It's better if it's a place that is safe for her and in case of an emergency you can actually grab her from there.

 for the jumping, and active night playing, try to feed her protein rich food before bed time. They will make her sleepy and fill her up for longer, so hopefully she won't wake you up too early (is five-ish early for you? )

 what kind of things she plays that are not allowed? Plants?? Ari destroyed a couple of plants and orchids at home. She does that more frequently when her cat grass is in between its perfect stage for nomming. The more vases with cat grass I have around, the better my favourite plants stay. 

 For deterring an undesired behaviour, you can use a water spray (I try avoid it because it can make a cat very jumpy) at exactly the time she's doing the undesirable behaviour (playing with what she's not supposed to). I don't even need to spray Ari anymore... I point my hand at her and do "tsss, tssss" (like the water spray) and she runs away immediately. :smilewinkgrin:

 the use the command 'No' is a great substitute to the water spray. It's more a positive reinforcement (positive reinforcement works better, are more consistent and long lasting) than negative reinforcement (tends to not work if you don't punish every time the behaviour is done). It works better if you use it in the same tone of high pitched voice you use when you talk nicely to her (otherwise she will think you're not talking to her). Call her name and when she looks at you, say "no-no", if she continues, do it again (and again, and again) until she stops. When she does stop, compliment her (it's very tiring to have to repeat it over and over, specially when the cat talks back to you as saying "really? why?", but you don't need to shout and you avoid making her jumpy and scared).

 about the biting, I've tried two approaches. First, I used to take the time of the bite to open her mouth and take a look at her teeth. She didn't like it and stopped doing that. But after a while I found more direct and efficient to stop the action as fast as possible. Let her know it's not okay and you don't like playing like that. Sometimes I scream (for the scratching) and she feels sorry for me and licks my hand. Sometimes, I just stop moving completely like I'm saying "Okay, I understand you don't want me to touch you anymore". It has worked well. She's been growing more tolerant to being touched.

Hope it helps


----------



## nimagraven (Jun 28, 2011)

Sounds exactly like my Bella!!

She discovered my leather chair. Oh God! :-/.

Kitty litter was everywhere this morning and was nearly late for work cleaning up ho hum... I got some cleaning up to do when I arrive home too!

In other words, you got a kitten! Have to remember they are all individuals!!

Just remember, kitty will grow out of it, until then it just takes perseverance of trying to teach her right from wrong..Although my kitten just perceives it more as "playing with her" at the moment .


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

sounds normal - mine loved interactive toys - dangly ones with me operating and have got some that dont need me - acticat plastic playground -ball in a run, & a bird that dangles off a doorframe, these are kitty powered! look on ebay


----------

